# Morrrow Hub



## morton (Sep 18, 2008)

I wanted to change the skiptooth cog on a morrow hub to a 1/2" pitch.  The lock ring was a right hand thread and came off without a lot of trouble, however I tried everything(heat, etc.) but could not get the cog off.  Finally decided to cut it off very carefully using a dremel tool.  When it split, I got it to twist off but to my surprise it too was a right hand thread.  The new cog was also a right hand thread.  Now both the cog and the lock ring are right hand threads.  Am I just obtuse or doing something wrong? Seems to me that having these 2 pieces with right hand threads wouldn't be a good thing!  Any info appreicated.


----------



## ejlwheels (Sep 18, 2008)

I just checked the Morrows I have in a box.  The sprocket threads on right hand/standard/clockwise so that it tightens as you pedal.  The lock ring threads on left/counterclockwise.  I several of them and they all appear to be the same.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 18, 2008)

That's like Chrysler and their left handed lug bolts! A great quote about this, from the great book Truck, by John Jerome: "They finally gave up left hand threads after several decades of noticing the competition's wheels with normal threads weren't falling off!!"  ~Adam


----------



## morton (Sep 18, 2008)

*obtuse*

I just went back and rechecked the hub....what I should have said is that both cog and lock ring are left hand thread which is what concerned me in the first place.  Seems that the cog would eventually turn itself off the hub. I have done a few previously and never come across this problem. Not me being obtuse, which I am frequently, but both cog and lock ring with left hand thread.  Could this wheel have been made by Chrysler?


----------

